# It happened!



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow. What a whirlwind. I had contacted this lady about a kitten she had posted. And I didn't hear back from her for two days, so I figured it wasn't meant to be or someone else had adopted him. Well she called me last night and she was like you can adopt him if I can bring him right now. So I said yes, never having met him before. Just talking to her she seemed a little unstable and ahe kept telling me that he didn't need to be fixed because he was a male and couldn't get pregnant. I was like well I can't leave him in that situation. 

So long story short. My "tentative inquiry" turned into a solid commitment in about ten seconds and now I have a second cat. 

He is shy and out of sorts and absolutely gorgeous. He is about three months old and a blue lynx point. Did I mention he's gorgeous? Agnes is hissing through the door.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a beautiful little boy! I am glad that you took him away from that lady, she sounds a little wacky. Don't worry, Agnes will get used to him in no time. Congratulations!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

A few better pictures.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh My!! He's ADORABLE!!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous! Every time I see pictures of a sweet little face like this I keep wondering if I'm sure Leelu wouldn't like a companion. ( I am unfortunately)


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He's beautiful!

Just make sure he gets a thorough vet check before you intro him to your other kitten. I've gotten a few pets from weirdos and they tend not to be in the best condition. At the very least he'll need his shots and deworming as well as the check up.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

He's super adorable!  I'm glad that you adopted him; the fact that his previous owner would assert that a cat doesn't need to be fixed just because it's a male and can't _itself_ get pregnant indicates to me that it's a darn good thing she rehomed him. I'm really bothered by that sort of attitude, and thinking like this, to me, clearly demonstrates that you aren't responsible or mature enough to own a pet :x (end mini-rant)! Yeah, I know, I'm preaching to the choir.

I'm sure Agnes will get used to the idea of sharing her house eventually. In the meantime, give her lots of love, and do make sure you take librarychick's advice and get the new kitten checked by your vet before you do any face to face introductions. 



librarychick said:


> I've gotten a few pets from weirdos...


 Lol!  It's humorous because I can commiserate. Not that any of my current cats have come from shady, rough looking dudes in grocery store parking lots or anything, but one definitely ends up dealing with some weirdos while doing cat rescue, and I've definitely offered to rehome cats for a couple of the stranger ones in the hopes of preventing the grocery store parking lot, or some similar, scenario.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks! He is a pretty one for sure. That's a great point about the vet, I am trying to get him on on Monday or Tuesday. He doesn't look to badly but I definitely want to get him wormed and tested for FIV and FeLV before I let them together. Poor guy is meowing so sadly up in his safe room. We decided to name him Dexter. I wanted Albus and my husband wanted Bill, so we compromised.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

He's gorgeous! Glad you are giving him a loving home. Yes, I would vet him before letting him out.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He is gorgeous. Congratulations. Wonder what would have happened if you couldn't take him right then!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Smaughunter said:


> We decided to name him Dexter. I wanted Albus and my husband wanted Bill, so we compromised.


LOL!!

He is absolutely precious! SO glad you just said yes, even without having seen him!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats, he is a cutie and so very glad he is with you now


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Such a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Little Dexter is adorable! I'm so glad you adopted him!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a little sweetie! Hope the integration works well.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! Other than a couple of potty accidents he is doing great. He is definitely shyer than Agnes and sometimes will approach me like he wants to be pet but shrink away from my touch. He is a great cuddler though and sometimes rewards mu husband or I by allowing his chin to be scratched and giving a sweet purr. He is starting to play and gain confidence in his surroundings as well. 

Agnes isn't hissing much at the door anymore and sometimes will try to pounce on his shadow under the door crack. Hopefully he will get a clean bill of health tomorrow and they can finally meet!


----------

